# New Opel 2.0 Diesel Engine Anounced



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Maybe something for us compression ignition people to look forward to. 

The claimed reduction in NVH points to a more mainstream application such as with Buick or Cadillac. 

Just remember lads, you were all early adopters and ahead of the trend.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for posting. I would very likely buy the next US GM car that uses this engine.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like us early CTD owners will truly have a one year only car, first with the style changes coming in 2015 and possibly a next gen TD engine. Seriously, it will still use DEF, five decibles quitier is hardly earth shattering, and they didn't say how much more efficient it will be. How about an eight speed auto to drop the rpm's down around 1500 when cruisen? That would boost the mileage big time and with more HP and Torque yehaaaa!


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm curious if this will make its way to the states. Between low demand and stricter emissions controls it take a bit of effort to bring a diesel engine to the USA. I imagine that the current diesel engine stateside will be used for a few more years, lagging behind Opel European implementations.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

warloc said:


> Looks like us early CTD owners will truly have a one year only car, first with the style changes coming in 2015 and possibly a next gen TD engine. Seriously, it will still use DEF, five decibles quitier is hardly earth shattering, and they didn't say how much more efficient it will be. How about an eight speed auto to drop the rpm's down around 1500 when cruisen? That would boost the mileage big time and with more HP and Torque yehaaaa!


Five dB is a lot more _perceived _sound reduction that you would imagine. 

Just ask Xtremerevolution how this applies in his audio engineering.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I'm curious if this will make its way to the states. Between low demand and stricter emissions controls it take a bit of effort to bring a diesel engine to the USA. I imagine that the current diesel engine stateside will be used for a few more years, lagging behind Opel European implementations.


Since this new engine is euro six compliant, I suspect that it can be adjusted to our emissions requirements fairly easily.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The 5 decibel reduction is substantial. Noise can be characterized on an A, B or C frequency scale. The A scale most closely replicates human noise perception. EPA specifies a 3 decibel( A scale) doubling rate for environmental noise monitors. OSHA uses a 5 dBA doubling rate. So the perceived noise reduction and sound pressure reduction should exceed 50%. Sounds like a perfect engine for the highly rated ( by Consumer Reports) Buick Regal. I hope they bring it to the US.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if and when we get it.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Maybe this is the diesel that is going into the 2015 Chevy Colorado and or the Canyon? I thought I read it was to be either a 2.4 or 2.7 diesel, but last week GM announced excitedly that they were very pleased with the success of the CTD and the expanding diesel line and a 2.0 diesel for the midsized trucks next year. Could the additional HP and torque on this new engine make a 2.0 work in a truck? Maybe, but I seems a little small IMO.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I have my fingers crossed for a diesel in either the new trax or equinox.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I truly love diesels but the extra premium for the engine and they only offer them in the highest trim levels and the diesel exhaust fluid system and paying 30 to 40 cents more for the fuel is really testing me. An Equinox could be a great diesel vehicle.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

warloc said:


> Maybe this is the diesel that is going into the 2015 Chevy Colorado and or the Canyon? I thought I read it was to be either a 2.4 or 2.7 diesel, but last week GM announced excitedly that they were very pleased with the success of the CTD and the expanding diesel line and a 2.0 diesel for the midsized trucks next year. Could the additional HP and torque on this new engine make a 2.0 work in a truck? Maybe, but I seems a little small IMO.


Colorado / Canyon will be getting a Duramax branded engine already in use in other markets - not this new euro one.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Update: Now in production. 

Start of Production for High-tech Diesel at Opel Kaiserslautern


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

This could be an interesting and expensive item: 'The VGT and exhaust gas recirculation (EGR) module have been designed as a single system for optimal efficiency.'


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

diesel said:


> Interesting. Thanks for posting. I would very likely buy the next US GM car that uses this engine.


Perhaps this motor, or variant thereof, will find its' way into engine bay of the next generation Cruze?

Interesting development at Opel, especially as Europe's EU government in Brussels and the French government in Paris are considering ways to discourage and wean consumers off diesel-powered vehicles because, as currently deployed, they are too dirty for the European Union's evolving environmental standards. It's a dramatic turnabout in thinking for the Continent, UK and Ireland, but may herald the widespread adoption of gasoline-electric and plug-in hybrids as well as full electric and fuel cell-powered personal transportation in Europe.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Tomko said:


> ( Opel announces: )
> _- New generation, 125 kW/170 hp 2.0 CDTI for Insignia and Zafira Tourer_


The Zafira Tourer is smart-looking, nicely-sized minivan designed with 21st Century priorities and sensibilities in mind. I wonder if it and similar vehicles might eventually replace the large ~ whale-esque ~ current crop of minivans from Chrysler, Honda, Nissan and Toyota in North America?



.2012 Opel / Vauxhall Zafira, click image to enlarge​


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope it's not _too_ quiet. I like my diesel sounds.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> The Zafira Tourer is smart-looking, nicely-sized minivan designed with 21st Century priorities and sensibilities in mind. I wonder if it and similar vehicles might eventually replace the large ~ whale-esque ~ current crop of minivans from Chrysler, Honda, Nissan and Toyota in North America?


If you are in the market, check out the Mazda 5. I wish I had looked at minivans when buying my Cruze as I might have bought that instead.


----------

